# What kind of cat is this?



## Smithken (Feb 9, 2020)

I was watching Tiktok and I came across a video of this cat and I was curious to know what kind it is.


----------



## catsinthegarden (May 19, 2019)

Siamese mix, maybe?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Without registrtion papers in an accredited cat association, she is a Domestic Short Hair (DSH) with a pointed pattern. Her head shape and ears resemble a breed called _Tonkinese_, which is a hybrid of a Siamese and Burmese, and comes in pointed patterns as well as solid colors. This color and pattern is called Platinum Point.








Browse All Breeds


Meet Our Fabulous Breeds As the world's largest genetic registry of pedigreed cats, TICA currently recognizes 73 breeds of cats for championship competition. In addition, the number of breeds can change as new breeds are developed. The different breeds are eligible to compete in TICA san...




www.tica.org


----------

